# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  Monedas de medio dolar = monedas de 2 € ????

## ExTrEm0

Pues eso, quisiera saber si a la hora de hacer numismagia, al manipular las monedas de 2 € son iguales o parecidas a las de medio dolar, lo digo porque quiero empezar magia con monedas, pero seguro que si las hago con monedas de medio dolar a alguien seguro que me dice que eso es por las monedas y querrá que se las haga con monedas que él me da (espero que se me entienda). Pues eso, un saludo.

(Que conste que aun no he empezado con la numismagia, las cartas me tienen ocupado :D )

----------


## bender the offender

No es en absoluto parecido.Las de medio dolar son mas grandes y por lo tanto mas vistosas.Las otras cuentan con la ventaja de ser de uso cotidiano y por ello menos "sospechosas". Yo empece con las de 2 € pero me he pasado a medio dolar por lo que decia antes: el truco es mas espectacular y nadie me oplantea que esten trucadas (se pueden enseñar). Ademas, encajan en tamaño con las chinas y las shell de medio dolar son mejores que las de euro. Yo empezaria con medio dolar, e incluso con monedas de dolar que son aun mas grandes (muchos magos las prefieren)

----------


## Ella

las de medio dolar miden 3cm y tengo una de dolar 3,7cm que es algo gruesa.

----------


## mariio

una cosa esta clara
las de medio dolar son mejores y te valen 2 euros xD

----------


## ExTrEm0

Y donde las comprais, en tiendas numismaticas de esas?

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

si se compran en cualquier numismatica o fialtelia, o incluso en el mercado, o sin ir mas lejos en tiendamagia

----------


## Patito

Yo me planteé una cosa (a lo mejor son paranoyas mías), pero el hacer jeugos con monedas de curso legal en el país (traducido: euros) como que me da que, al meter dinero real de por medio parece que vayas en plan trilero, aunque ni por asomo sea verdad. Las monedas de medio dolar tienen un tamaño perfecto, son extranjeras, la gente más o menos las conoce y se pueden conseguir relativamente fácil.
Si no es en Tiendamagia (totalmente nuevas), pásate por alguna tienda de numismática, pero no te cortes en decir para qué las quieres, que si no te querrán enjalomar las de plata (cuestan más caras), y a no ser que sea por capricho, no valen la pena. Lo que te tienes que fijar es que estén lo más nuevas posibles, que el canto no esté muy usado y si puedes conseguir varias del mismo año, mejor: es un pequeño detallito, pero la gente se puede fijar.

Saludos

----------


## Ella

y si no las monedas de penique ingles que miden igual que las de medio dolar, sin dificiles de encontrar en las tiendas de magia pero pro suerte mariano las esta vendiendo

----------


## ExTrEm0

Gracias por la informacion, asi da gusto :D por ahora solo estoy viendo al Rey David Roth (que facilidad tiene el jodío). Y mirando como va, a ver si un dia de estos comienzo con monedas, pero me da miedo dejar a las cartas de lado, a ver como me las apaño pa seguir con los dos. un saludo y gracias otra vez

Edito:  Ostia! una pregunta, ya la ultima en este tema, ¿Que monedas "acepta" el Raven? Si se puede saber claro.

----------


## Sombrero

Respecto a todo esto de las monedas, si no encuentras en ninguna tienda asi numismática, en el Banco tienes fijo, yo que ahora quiero empezar con numismagia, haré eso.

saludos

----------


## BITTOR

Pues yo voy a ir a contracorriente; las monedas de euros seran menos visuales que los medios dolar pero precisamente yo creo que lo bonito de la numismagia es que haces magia con el objeto mas cotidiano que hay y que todo el mundo conoce; y si aqui la moneda de curso legal es el euro pues no se que pintais haciendo magia con las de dolar; que explicacion le dais a la gente? que usais esas porque asi no os las gastais y cuando llegais a casa podeis parcticar sin miedo a no tener una moneda a mano? Es lo unico bueno que se me ocurre.Y lo bonito de transformar una moneda de dos euros por ejemplo en gigante? no creo que impresione tanto como si lo haces con un medio dolar. No se, yo ando con el empalme clasico y a mi la de dos euros se me queda pequeña; una de medio dolar la podria empalmar sin dificultad pero ya que haces magia con monedas merece la pena acostumbrarse a los euros, que es lo que todo el mundo usa y puedes pedirlas prestadas. Solo es mi opinion vamos.

----------


## Felipe

> Respecto a todo esto de las monedas, si no encuentras en ninguna tienda asi numismática, en el Banco tienes fijo, yo que ahora quiero empezar con numismagia, haré eso.
> 
> saludos


En los bancos no se suelen encontrar porque sólo cambian divisas en billete, no suelen aceptar monedas, a no ser que pilles a un guiri en el patio de operaciones y le cambies unas cuantas moneditas.

En las numismáticas, como bien han dicho antes, tienen las de plata (a unos 9 euros), pero es más difícil encontrar las normales (alguna igual sí) porque son de curso legal y no tienen ningún valor.

----------


## BusyMan

¿y por qué os limitais vosotros mismos?

No sólo hay dólares y euros.
Hay miles de tipos de moneda de todos los paises y a cual más bonitas.

Además las monedas de otros paises dan lugar a charlas mucho más exóticas.

Haciendo un examen rápido tengo aquí a mano unas libras irlandesas preciosas. Son sólo un pelín más grandes que los medios dólares pero muuucho más ligeras. Y tienen dibujado un ciervo y una preciosa lira.

50 Sen de Malasia: son muy brillantes

200 pesos colombianos: Tienen un dibujo extraño, misterioso...

50 escudos portugueses: Tamaño del medio pero parecen más grandes. Tienen dibujado una preciosa carabela en alta mar.

50 peniques ingleses. Es tamaño dos euros pero septagonal lo que la hace curiosa de ver.

100 dracmas: doradas y muy ligeras.

La arandela de mi llavero: ¿Por qué tienen que ser sólo monedas?...

----------


## ExTrEm0

Busyman, ¿Tu cual me recomiendas para empezar, ya que se ve que sabes mucho de esto? Soy totalmente amater en monedas.

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

busyman. eso esta muy bien ( y te doy la razon). pero te olvidas de una cosa. no hay monedas trucadas de eso. por eso prefiero ( y la mayoria de la gente) los medios dolares y el penique ingles.
pero repito, tienes razon con que se pueden usar monedas mas llamativas

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

una pregunta busyman, que tipo de magia haces?

----------


## BusyMan

Cuando empezaste con las cartas usabas la española con la que jugabas al mus.

Cuando empieces con las monedas empieza con eurillos.

Luego con las cartas te pasaste a Bicycle... luego te pasarás a los medios dólares y cuando seas un fanático te comprarás, como Talman, los dólares de Morgan gastándote una pasta pero disfrutando cada vez que los toques en el bolsillo...

La magia la puedes hacer hasta con cartones redondos, como te han dicho por ahí.

Yo suelo hacer una rutinilla divertida con posavasos (mismo manejo que las monedas Jumbo). Así que, como ves, todo vale.

----------


## bender the offender

Este hilo tiene la pinta de ser el tipico en el que cada uno tiene su opinion y todas son igual de validas (por que hay monedas para todos los gustos y manos), asi que, practica con las que te de la gana.

Pero practica...

----------


## BusyMan

¿Cómo qué que tipo de magia hago??

Pues de la buena, ya sabes. En la que pasan cosas imposibles y eso... por?

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

me refiero a si haces close up, de salon... o que?

----------


## newwave

yo empece con las de 50 centavos y las de 2 euros pero descubri que las de medio dolar son mejores para empalmar y aparte son mucho mas vistosas. la gente no tiene inconveniente en que las utilices

----------


## Ravenous

Respondiendo a Extremo: El Raven no suele aceptar muchas monedas,al menos la que he probado: acepta las de 1,2 y5 centimos de euro, las de 2Euros con mucha menos fuerza, las de 1 apenas, de las muy antiguas pesetas (hasta el 91) nada, 1 penique tampoco. Lo que hago es ponerles sutilmente un pequeño disco de metal impregnado de cera.

Y ya puestos, ¿por qué demonios son tan caros los shells, sobre todo los de 2 euros? así no hay forma de animame a la numismagia.

----------

